# Spanish credit cards



## AloraAnn

Yesterday some new neighbours of ours, residents in Spain, asked me about credit cards, best ones, interest rates etc. I don't use one so couldn't help them with any answers. Does anyone have any experience of using Spanish credit cards here?


----------



## mrypg9

Like many European states, in Spain debit cards seem to be more common than credit cards, which, in view of the enormous UK per capita credit card debt seems like a very good thing.
I still have two UK credit cards which I use for UK trips and buying online from UK sites such as Amazon. But I have always paid what I owe as soon as the monthly bill arrives as interest rates in all countries are exorbitant and way above bank base rates.
There must be Spanish websites which do interest rate comparisons as in the UK.


----------



## Guest

When I first moved here I asked the bank for a credit card (so used to having them in the UK). They said yup, no problem.. when I asked what the limit was they said whatever I wanted! Transpired that yes I could have a credit card but first I had to transfer whatever "limit" I wanted onto the card - not quite what I had in mind! As Mary says it is more typical that you use a debit card over here, credit isn´t really a big thing here


----------



## xabiaxica

ShinyAndy said:


> When I first moved here I asked the bank for a credit card (so used to having them in the UK). They said yup, no problem.. when I asked what the limit was they said whatever I wanted! Transpired that yes I could have a credit card but first I had to transfer whatever "limit" I wanted onto the card - not quite what I had in mind! As Mary says it is more typical that you use a debit card over here, credit isn´t really a big thing here


yep - that happened to us too!!!


we use debit cards mostly too


----------



## mrypg9

That's common practice in Europe so it's not really a credit card.
Being a typical Brit, I'd got used to having a credit card so when I asked for one from my Czech bank and was refused (although I was a multi-millionaire......but only in Czech crowns!!!) I kicked up a fuss and eventually got one -a 'proper' Mastercard.
But I have never used it.....still got it, virgo intacta...


----------



## AloraAnn

Thank you for the replies. I will pass on your comments to Patricia. Maybe she'd like to take a look at the forum.


----------



## country boy

We bank with Caja Rural and I have a Visa credit card from them which came with a €600 limit! Actually that suits us fine because if we use it on line or loose it or get it stolen it's no big shakes if it gets stripped. Our British cards have £10k on them which I find a bit scary, why do they give you that much without asking?
I recommend Caja Rural,they are very friendly and usually have an English speaker in branch. They are making a push for Foreign clients at the moment here is their link:

Welcome to Caja Rural. Granada


----------



## valencia-hombre

ShinyAndy said:


> When I first moved here I asked the bank for a credit card (so used to having them in the UK). They said yup, no problem.. when I asked what the limit was they said whatever I wanted! Transpired that yes I could have a credit card but first I had to transfer whatever "limit" I wanted onto the card - not quite what I had in mind! As Mary says it is more typical that you use a debit card over here, credit isn´t really a big thing here


there are two types of debit cards also, those which immediately charge the transaction to your libreta or cuenta corriente (such as la caidxa)and those which accumulate it and once a month zap the money (such as cam).

the financial institutions in spain have latched onto the fact that credit cards are a get rich quick scheme for them and are promoting them more now, but i guess they are worried about getting their fingers burned.

a few years ago i asked for a credit card in cam, as many car hire companies wont accept debit cards, and the cam manager told me she'd give me a high credit limit as i had a high balance in my libreta, limit 1500.. compared to the 17,000 i had on a coop credit card in uk


----------



## valencia-hombre

on the subject of banks and credit cards i opened an account in la caixa in one of the branches in valencia and the following month 5.50 was taken from my account i went in and asked and the guy explained it was a standard charge. I questioned it as i cannot imagine spanish tolerating a charge of 5.50 a month for a libreta, he said yes. so i asked for an hoja de reclamaciones to lodge an official complaint. he gave me a sheet to complain to their head office, which is not an hoja de reclamaciones. he said thats all there was. with that i walked to the town hall and spoke to the policeman at the front door. he said by law they must have the official sheets ask for one and if they dont give me it, call the police. 091 or 092. so i returned and asked again, lo and behold he appeared with one, but said it wasnt necesary he'd close that account and open another which has a 15 euro annual charge. amazing those words "HOJA DE RECLAMACIONES".


----------



## Guest

valencia-hombre said:


> on the subject of banks and credit cards i opened an account in la caixa in one of the branches in valencia and the following month 5.50 was taken from my account i went in and asked and the guy explained it was a standard charge. I questioned it as i cannot imagine spanish tolerating a charge of 5.50 a month for a libreta, he said yes. so i asked for an hoja de reclamaciones to lodge an official complaint. he gave me a sheet to complain to their head office, which is not an hoja de reclamaciones. he said thats all there was. with that i walked to the town hall and spoke to the policeman at the front door. he said by law they must have the official sheets ask for one and if they dont give me it, call the police. 091 or 092. so i returned and asked again, lo and behold he appeared with one, but said it wasnt necesary he'd close that account and open another which has a 15 euro annual charge. amazing those words "HOJA DE RECLAMACIONES".


Careful... did you open the first one with Spanish or British papers? When opening any account in Spain, *be sure to do so with your NIE* or whatever the equivalent is for EU members (make sure it's Spanish documentation) to avoid "foreigner" fees.


----------



## valencia-hombre

halydia said:


> *be sure to do so with your NIE* or whatever the equivalent is for EU members (make sure it's Spanish documentation) to avoid "foreigner" fees.


he was aware of my nie as it was printed on the agreement paper (Spanish). i never ask for such documents in english.

IN SPAIN DO AS THE SPANISH DO. (MOAN MOAN MOAN)


----------



## Guest

valencia-hombre said:


> he was aware of my nie as it was printed on the agreement paper (Spanish). i never ask for such documents in english.
> 
> IN SPAIN DO AS THE SPANISH DO. (MOAN MOAN MOAN)


I wasn't referring to the language issue, rather to the fact that if you open an account with your passport or other accepted foreign identification, they're going to hit you each month with a wicked fee.


----------



## dextersp1

I am a USA citizen so this discussion about debit and credit cards is interesting to me. I never use the debit card because the credit card gives you more legal protections than a debit. That is changing.

How do you use a debit card in a restaurant or over the telephone when ordering something? You must enter your personal identification number (you would not tell this to the person) to authorize the transaction.


----------



## xicoalc

dextersp1 said:


> I am a USA citizen so this discussion about debit and credit cards is interesting to me. I never use the debit card because the credit card gives you more legal protections than a debit. That is changing.
> 
> How do you use a debit card in a restaurant or over the telephone when ordering something? You must enter your personal identification number (you would not tell this to the person) to authorize the transaction.


Debit cards work jsut the same as credit cards, VISA, or MASTERCARD, just give the same details over the phone.

I use Bancaja becuse they gave me a debit card with the mastercard logo (Banco Sabadel gave me Maestro but Spanish Maestro does not work in every place in the UK). My only gripe with Bancaja is that the pin number I use for purchases and at the atm is also the pin number for online banking, phone banking etc etc - not that secure!


----------



## dextersp1

steve_in_spain said:


> Debit cards work jsut the same as credit cards, VISA, or MASTERCARD, just give the same details over the phone.
> 
> I use Bancaja becuse they gave me a debit card with the mastercard logo (Banco Sabadel gave me Maestro but Spanish Maestro does not work in every place in the UK). My only gripe with Bancaja is that the pin number I use for purchases and at the atm is also the pin number for online banking, phone banking etc etc - not that secure!


I'm not sure I understand. When you use your debit card over the phone; Do you give the person you PIN?

And in a restaurant, while you are sitting at the table you give the waiter your debit card and the pin, he goes away to enter the transaction and then comes back to you with your card and receipt? 

I am probably making it more complicated than it needs to be. But, I never use my debit card for purchases, just to get cash from my checking account.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## xicoalc

dextersp1 said:


> I'm not sure I understand. When you use your debit card over the phone; Do you give the person you PIN?
> 
> And in a restaurant, while you are sitting at the table you give the waiter your debit card and the pin, he goes away to enter the transaction and then comes back to you with your card and receipt?
> 
> I am probably making it more complicated than it needs to be. But, I never use my debit card for purchases, just to get cash from my checking account.
> Thanks for the reply.


No, nothing like that. If you are used to using a credit card you will know how it works... If you phone to make a purchase you give them the long number, exp date, 3 digit security code etc etc. It is exactly the same with a debit card.

If you go into a restaurant, it is exactly the same as a credit card also! Most restaurantes now have chip & pin machines and, just like your credit card, they bring the machine to the table.

In the UK I had (and still do) numerous credit cards, with my Spanish banks I ONLY have debit cards but they work exactly like credit cards - the only difference is that the funds are immediately debited from your bank account rather than being charged to your monthly bill.

In actual fact, for those who are used to using UK debit cards, you will be familiar with the transactions often taking days to show on your online banking. Spain is much better because the amount instantly shows - far more advanced than UK!


----------



## dextersp1

steve_in_spain said:


> No, nothing like that. If you are used to using a credit card you will know how it works... If you phone to make a purchase you give them the long number, exp date, 3 digit security code etc etc. It is exactly the same with a debit card.
> 
> If you go into a restaurant, it is exactly the same as a credit card also! Most restaurantes now have chip & pin machines and, just like your credit card, they bring the machine to the table.
> 
> In the UK I had (and still do) numerous credit cards, with my Spanish banks I ONLY have debit cards but they work exactly like credit cards - the only difference is that the funds are immediately debited from your bank account rather than being charged to your monthly bill.
> 
> In actual fact, for those who are used to using UK debit cards, you will be familiar with the transactions often taking days to show on your online banking. Spain is much better because the amount instantly shows - far more advanced than UK!


Thank you very much. I may be going to the UK for awhile and was thinking about opening a bank account with a credit/debit card and also using it on the continent. 

It is a pain to see all the fees the UK banks charge. In the USA bank accounts still pay a little interest and with credit cards you can get cash rewards when you use them.


----------

